# Crear una HMI para PLC S7-200



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola que tal estoy haciendo mis prácticas dentro de una empresa y como proyecto estoy programando un PLC d ela famila S7, el programa del PLC ya lo tengo y corre a la perfección, ahora mi siguiente tarea es crear una HMI para que los oiperadores de la empresa puedan interactuar con el PLC sin problema.
Necesito de su ayuda y su conocimiento por favor, ya que en esto de las HMI no conosco mucho, manejo un poco la programación en C++ y Visual Basic.
Alguna sugerencia de como puedo hacer esta HMI?, con que software? y como puedo conectarla al PLC para que esten en constante comunicación?
Les platico tantito
El sofware del PLC consiste en la mezcla de diferentes materiales plasticos para su posterior inyección con diferente tiempo.
POr su atención y ayuda gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr4eNoR (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola no estoy muy seguro si el objetivo sea crea un HMI yo simplemente use un equipo HMI de algun fabricante y luego lo programas con algún software.


----------

